# website, forward-mask, help



## Lndo (Mar 9, 2011)

Im working on a website with tumblr.com (mytumblrname.tumblr.com)

I bought a domain on godaddy (mydaddyname.com)

I then uploaded all the pics I want to display on my website to my godaddy ftp account, then on tumblr I linked these pics in my posts...

ie:

mytumblrname.tumblr.com


[picture displayed on mytumblrname.tumblr.com]

- url of the pic (hosted on godaddy): mydaddyname.com/foldername/nameofpic.jpg

then on godaddy I did a forward-mask so that when ppl type my godaddy address...
mydaddyname.com

they would end up on mytumblrname.tumblr.com but the name of the site would be displayed as
mydaddyname.com

Here's the problem... since I did the forward-mask, all the content that is hosted on my godaddy ftp is now un-accessible and I cannot login onto my godaddy ftp account anymore...

when you type ie: mydaddyname.com/foldername/nameofpic.jpg you will end up on a url error page on tumblr.com

all my links for the pics hosted on godaddy redirects to tumblr but the content is on my godaddy ftp account... is there a way to make this work?

I basically wanna have my website done and updated through tumblr but all pictures hosted on my godaddy domain while when ppl type mydaddyname.com they end up on mytumblrname.tumblr.com(masked).

Is it possible to do this?

Thank you


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

If you just bought it today, the DNS may not have propagated yet. It can take up to 48 hours but it rarely takes that long. Just out of curiosity, why do you want to do it that way? It seems needlessly complicated.


----------



## Lndo (Mar 9, 2011)

it says on tumblr that the dns is configured correctly...

Custom Domain Test | Tumblr

would a sub-domain help me achieve what I want to do?...



> I basically wanna have my website done and updated through tumblr but all pictures hosted on my godaddy domain while when ppl type mydaddyname.com they end up on mytumblrname.tumblr.com(masked).


----------

